# Hickory Smoked Pork Belly with Crispy Skin



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

This belly was salted and set in the fridge to dry 72+ hours before smoking.







12 hours before smoking it was dry brined, and 4 hours beforehand it was injected with a brine solution.












Went in the smoker over hickory at 350° and I'll give it about 2 hours of smoke.
Then it'll be moved in to a 475°-500° oven to crisp the skin.

Stay tuned Pork Fans!


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm trying to guess how you're going to use this.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 25, 2018)

Watching!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> I'm trying to guess how you're going to use this.


LOL...  I'm going to slice it and eat it.
Tender slices of belly meat topped with a crunchy pork rind... Yum!

I do these with sauce or without, smoked or all the way in the oven.
Here is some that was done with an Asian sauce.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 25, 2018)

Is this Indianapolis Bacon in the Makin?
High speed piggy... ooooooiinnnkkkkkkk...:confused::eek:

You are just having all kinds of fun! :D


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 25, 2018)

Leftovers could go in one of your magic bean recipes.


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks good, Something I have never tried.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2018)

Man you are killing it with all the cooks you have been doing! Great job there Chili!!

I'm eating a link of boudin and salivating over your pork belly!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Is this Indianapolis Bacon in the Makin?
> High speed piggy... ooooooiinnnkkkkkkk...:confused::eek:
> 
> You are just having all kinds of fun! :D


Heck yeah, a long holiday weekend and a man's gotta eat.


Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Leftovers could go in one of your magic bean recipes.


Leftovers are going into my greedy mouth.
The trimmings off this belly went into my beans on Thursday.


ab canuck said:


> Looks good, Something I have never tried.


Crispy Pork Belly is freaking great.
You should try it Charlie... Oh yeah, thanks.


indaswamp said:


> Man you are killing it with all the cooks you have been doing! Great job there Chili!!
> 
> I'm eating a link of boudin and salivating over your pork belly!


Oh geez, pass the boudin pleez?
Thanks man, I'm trying to stay on a roll this weekend.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 25, 2018)

This looks amazing. I'd love to put some on ramen.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 25, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> LOL...  I'm going to slice it and eat it.
> Tender slices of belly meat topped with a crunchy pork rind... Yum!
> 
> I do these with sauce or without, smoked or all the way in the oven.
> Here is some that was done with an Asian sauce.



That Asian sauced PB looks awesome John!  Pretty sure I could have eaten that whole plate... that just looks insanely good!  Or as the BBQ Pit Boys would say.  "That looks guuuuuud!"


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> That Asian sauced PB looks awesome John!  Pretty sure I could have eaten that whole plate... that just looks insanely good!  Or as the BBQ Pit Boys would say.  "That looks guuuuuud!"


Thanks Justin.
Here is the recipe for that cook,
Asian Pork Belly with Crispy Skin


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm waiting for the pic of Pork Belly Eggs Benny!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> This looks amazing. I'd love to put some on ramen.


Thanks Tom,
that sounds good, belly over ramen.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> I'm waiting for the pic of Pork Belly Eggs Benny!


You will be rewarded soon.
Eggs Benny?  Eggs Benedict?  I'm lost here, help me out.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

Slight change of plans.

Smoker
Crisp skin
and finish by baking in a sweet-n-spicy BBQ sauce, same as I did with the Asian sauce.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

Out of the Smoker












Out of the Oven, Crispy Chicharrone!












Sauced and Back Into the Oven


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 25, 2018)

That looks awesome!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> That looks awesome!


You're telling me, man I'm salivating so hard in anticipation.
Nine slices of pork Nirvana will be ready about 5:30pm.

The sauce I'm cooking it in consist of,
2C of Sweet Baby Ray's
1C Apple Cider Vinegar
1/4C honey
3C water
2T of my Pork Rub


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 25, 2018)

Oh Man!!!
That can't be Legal !!
It's just too Damn good!!
Those last Pics are Killing Me!!!
Not nice to tease Bears this way, John!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 25, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Thanks Tom,
> that sounds good, belly over ramen.


I figured it would just be a one upping of the normal char siu pork chop stuff!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

And the Finale

Okay, this was the best PB I've ever cooked.
Better than the best Burnt Ends, just incredible.

Score skin in checker board pattern, you'll be using these cuts to slice it when done.
Dry brine skin and air dry in fridge for at least 24 hours.
Dry brine and rub meat, inject meat with a brine solution, at least 4 hours before cooking.
Smoker at 350° for 1.5 hours
Oven at 500° till skin is crisped
Lower heat to 375°
Transfer to deep baking dish and add sauce, about halfway up meat, do not go as far as skin.
Bake for 2 hours.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice! Now I get it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Oh Man!!!
> That can't be Legal !!
> It's just too Damn good!!
> Those last Pics are Killing Me!!!
> ...


LOL... I'd never dare to tease the Bear.
Thanks John, high praise indeed.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Nice! Now I get it.


Thanks Scott,


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> I figured it would just be a one upping of the normal char siu pork chop stuff!


Kind'a hard to _'One Up'_ a good Char Siu, but we might at least maintain the bar. ;)


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 26, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Kind'a hard to _'One Up'_ a good Char Siu, but we might at least maintain the bar. ;)


Well I have faith if any one can do it..you will. Or at least make us think so with the pictures.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 26, 2018)

John you had me at the sauced pic and going into the oven, but the finished pic is out of this world.

Points for sure.
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 26, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> John you had me at the sauced pic and going into the oven, but the finished pic is out of this world.
> 
> Points for sure.
> Chris


Appreciate that Chris.
Just finished this off for dinner, mmmmm.


----------



## unclejhim (May 10, 2019)

Hey Chile I just saw this and man it looks great. What is the brine solution you inject? I really want to try this.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 10, 2019)

unclejhim said:


> Hey Chile I just saw this and man it looks great. What is the brine solution you inject? I really want to try this.


Just a simple brine of Kosher salt and water.
Dry brine skin 24+ hours, keep in fridge uncovered to thoroughly air dry the skin.
Then dry brine/rub the meat 12 or more hrs. Then inject meat with brine 4+ hrs.
Careful to keep skin dry.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 10, 2022)

chilerelleno
 I have a 5-lb skinless pork belly. What would you recommend insofar as dry brining prior to hickory smoking since there is no skin to dry? I intend to use a simple dark brown sugar, salt, pepper, onion and garlic rub, unless you object?


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 11, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> chilerelleno
> I have a 5-lb skinless pork belly. What would you recommend insofar as dry brining prior to hickory smoking since there is no skin to dry? I intend to use a simple dark brown sugar, salt, pepper, onion and garlic rub, unless you object?


Skinless, no cracklins happening so no real need to dry brine.
Rub with love and do what ya will with it.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Aug 11, 2022)

I have some pork belly that I want to add to my beans. Not going to do any curing or anything, just maybe in the smoker while doing some brisket then dice up and add to my beans. 

Station One Smokehouse up here in Plainfield, IL, has a beans with pork belly that is very good. Trying to sort of emulate that. Oh, their Texas BBQ is very good, too, if anyone is ever up in the Chicago area.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 11, 2022)

Woops maybe not the right place to post my cook. Sorry!


----------

